#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Pleas explain "adhering"

## Mechen

(b) scanner and _adhering_ and guiding mechanism show on BPVC VII-492 EXAMINATION RECORD* please explain the term "adhering". Thanks at advance.

See More: Pleas explain "adhering"

----------


## djx

in a 2011 eratta* the word "and" was removed so it should read "scanner adhering and guiding ..."  I believe this to be the method that the scanner is held to* and guided along* the surface being examined. See table VII-421... the extra word "and" is not present in that location.

----------


## Mechen

> in a 2011 eratta* the word "and" was removed so it should read "scanner adhering and guiding ..."  I believe this to be the method that the scanner is held to* and guided along* the surface being examined. See table VII-421... the extra word "and" is not present in that location.



"and" revised by me， you could seek all text， others will shown "and". Only Table

----------


## Mechen

or I could say " adhering method of guide mechanism"

----------

